# I found some relief for gerd and ibs



## aceduo (May 13, 2004)

I had terrible acid relux,gerd and irratible bowel syndrome, I had it all! I came across a website and found a home remedy that helps me. I did this for about a week and man did I feel better. This in my opionion is for adults only and I feel should not be used on children. I just really want to give others the same chance at feeling better. The ingrediants are stuff you probably have at home or you can easily buy at a local store. If you would like to try this you can go to www.gastricure.comIt really has helped me and I hope this will give you all some relief. I am sorry if I sound like an advertisement, but I just want people to know there is some relief if not a cure. This really has helped me!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Are you restricted in some way from passing on the formula?Mark


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

No, it was purchased online!!


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you taking that remedy your self? I just view the website, and does it work? Gastric cure? So peter nelson thinks is a cure? Please reply to my message so I will know to buy this...I need to feel better i'm growing very tiredThank you


----------



## 13695 (Nov 30, 2005)

Did anybody else try this formula? Did it work??Thanks, Cary


----------



## 14867 (Dec 1, 2005)

i just saw it...Ive spent so much money on thingsgive us the recipe pweasee....Im desperatecome on aceduo







)))


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hi ThroatyI don't think he can give us the recipe. I don't know if there may be legal issues involved or something.Marsha


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah, I'm so frustrated! I tried for 20 minutes to order this product off the website and my Paypal account isn't working. Since I have moved they have to mail me my password! I'll let you know if this stuff works once I can order it. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I ordered the "recipe" and will try it very soon, anyone else found relief?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to all the new members


----------

